# Airguns, They're Not Just for Kids Anymore



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought you guys might enjoy my Blog article this week.









http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2011/01/airguns-theyre-not-just-for-kids.html


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember shooting a boat load of grey squirrel with my crossman 760 in my Grand dads orange orchard in Deland, Florida. BB's seemed to do the trick better than pellets. But it still took alot to take out them furry friends. Head shots only worked...anything less was putting them up high or in a nest.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love it, Ed. Brings back tons of memories. I was 9 years old when I got my first air rifle. We had lots of full crockpots thanks to my roaming the Missouri hardwoods and creek bottoms with it and filling the freezer with wiry grey squirrels red fox squirrels. Also loved how you dedicated it to your buddy.


----------

